# "The Mean Bike"



## kenji (Dec 11, 2010)

specs:
-Rear; Komet hub with a flipped Shimano 3spd cog I laced to a pre-war rim and mounted a oversized downhill tire 
-Fender: bobbed schwinn stainless w/ welding rod braces
-3 peice conversion cranks and crome chain with half link adjustment
-MTB front wheel
-Brooks saddle
-BMX Bars and Grirps
To add:
pictured light and "ebay on the way" mount


----------



## kenji (Dec 14, 2010)

*even meaner*






[/IMG]


----------



## bud poe (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking Tough!!!


----------



## kenji (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

I dig the light!


----------



## kenji (Jan 6, 2011)

*Mean Green*

shinny green things!






the rim is a S2 I respoked, it has a schwinn script hub in need of a green jewled shiner


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

nice looking bike


----------

